# Suddenly WiFi problem!

## Xploderman90

Hi all,

after 2 weeks I wasn't using my PC because I was very very busy, today I boot gentoo and..I can't connect to my wi-fi.

When I try to do

```

iwconfig wlp3s0 essid "myessid"

```

it auto-disconnects immediately after authenticating. I tried some other access points and none works.

I tried to do

```

ifconfig wlp3s0 down

ifconfig wlp3s0 up

iwconfig wlp3s0 essid "myessid"

```

without luck.

I noticed something strange in dmesg:

```

 103.584779] wlp3s0: authenticate with 20:02:af:41:55:2b

[  103.597093] wlp3s0: send auth to 20:02:af:41:55:2b (try 1/3)

[  103.597190] iwconfig (3166) used greatest stack depth: 12256 bytes left

[  103.599030] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  103.599692] wlp3s0: associate with 20:02:af:41:55:2b (try 1/3)

[  103.603196] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 20:02:af:41:55:2b (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

[  103.603203] wlp3s0: AP has invalid WMM params (AIFSN=1 for ACI 2), will use 2

[  103.603204] wlp3s0: AP has invalid WMM params (AIFSN=1 for ACI 3), will use 2

[  103.603267] wlp3s0: associated

[  103.603339] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 20:02:af:41:55:2b by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[  103.611048] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  103.611050] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  103.611051] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  103.611052] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  103.611053] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  103.611054] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  103.611055] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  103.611056] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  103.611057] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  103.611058] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  103.611059] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  122.856955] wlp3s0: authenticate with f8:e9:03:eb:e3:3b

[  122.870138] wlp3s0: send auth to f8:e9:03:eb:e3:3b (try 1/3)

[  122.872165] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  122.872937] wlp3s0: associate with f8:e9:03:eb:e3:3b (try 1/3)

[  122.876970] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from f8:e9:03:eb:e3:3b (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

[  122.877037] wlp3s0: associated

[  122.877099] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from f8:e9:03:eb:e3:3b by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[  122.884735] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  122.884736] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  122.884737] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  122.884738] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  122.884740] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  122.884741] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  122.884742] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  122.884743] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  122.884744] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  122.884744] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  122.884745] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

```

My card is a

```

lspci | grep Network

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

I think I didn't change anything in my kernel config, and last time my network was working...

This is my .config, for reference

http://pastebin.com/tcEgACKg

I really don't know what to do..If someone knows how to fix it I will be very happy  :Very Happy: 

Thanks in advance.

[Moderator edit: second post begins here.  See note at end of post. -Hu]

Apparently disabiliting NetworkManager, doing

```

iwconfig wlp3s0 essid myessid

```

and then executing dhcpcd resolved my issue. Still don't know why NetworkManager was a problem.

[Moderator edit: decorated existing dmesg code block with a label. Converted pastebin URL from [code] to [url]. Moved OP's first self-response into the main post, then deleted that response.

OP: Generally, if post length permits, you should edit extra information into your first post instead of replying to it.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was fully solved (you seem to still have an open question about why NetworkManager behaved as it did).  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

-Hu]

----------

## gerdesj

Start with the basics:  Is your wifi actually working?  :Cool:  - I assume yes and that you have a mobile/cell/another computer using it OK.

I can't see the odd thing in your dmesg output - mine looks weirder than that. Unless you mean this (please spell it out!):

```

deauthenticating from f8:e9:03:eb:e3:3b by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING) 

```

Is your wifi kill switch enabled?   OK no, looking closer you fixed it with a stop of NM and running dhcp manually.

Where to start?  No versions or hints apart from a few minor ones on what you use.  Gentoo has an absolutely massive number of configurations.  

* Do you use systemd or openrc or a weird combo of systemd + sysvinit or something else?  

* wpa_supplicant or wicd or manually via /etc/conf.d/net or a combination of them or something else?

* x86, ~x86, amd64 or ~and64?

Nowadays I simply use NetworkManager and whatever Portage tells me I want as defaults for any non server system, which I configure through the GUI in KDE/Plasma.  The only one I have snags with is the dodgy Broadcom wifi in my wife's laptop and that runs Arch!

NM is a phenomenal bit of programming and keeps on gaining functionality but it does rely on third party stuff like wpa_supplicant etc any of those bits may fail in some way, especially on a Gentoo system if care is not taken - with flexibility comes responsibility.

My suggestion is simply patch everything involved and update any firmware because that is all I can recommend given the circumstances and information given.

----------

## mir3x

It's simple and it was always like that.

U cannot use wpa_supplicant or networkmanager and then connect manually,

they will just disconnect u.

If u use networkmanager then configure it and dont connect manually.

And I have no idea why u use WEP or open authentication.

----------

